# Looking for market data



## 78bash (Mar 15, 2007)

Hi, this is my first post... so here it goes: does anyone know where I can find market data on global retail e-commerce t-shirt sales? I'm trying to start an ecommerce t-shirt site and need the data to get started..


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm not sure, I know I've looked for similar info from time to time. You may have to pay for this type of information.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Check infomat.com and also this past thread:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t7441.html#post47894


----------



## RAHchills (Aug 28, 2005)

Just read this on CNN.com yesterday. I didn't know that my local Small Business Development Center offered so much for free. I'm definitely going to have to check them out when I get going on this again.

Small Biz Development Centers


----------

